# What size stainless bowl?



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Very basic question here but I've never owned a dog before.....I'm about to place a big "Cherrybook" order and not sure which size dish would be more appropriate for a Maltese (?)


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I have to say I have found this kind to work well in the smallest size:

http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...025790&Ne=2

Hope that helps!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I would think that 8 oz would be plenty for food. Josie only eats about half a cup a day, so an 8 oz bowl would be plenty. 

And don't worry, there are no dumb questions here (unless you're wondering what size newspaper to hit your dog with, that's a dumb question, no hitting!!!!)


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I use an 8oz stainless steel bowl for Ollie's food. Which I think is standard size for kitty bowls. I saw some stainless bowls w/ the rubber bottom at the $1 store the same exact size & style--they were kitty bowls--had "Meow Mix" or something like that embossed on the side. They looked like great quality for just $1--looked identical to the ones I bought at Petco for $4 per bowl!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

> I use an 8oz stainless steel bowl for Ollie's food. Which I think is standard size for kitty bowls. I saw some stainless bowls w/ the rubber bottom at the $1 store the same exact size & style--they were kitty bowls--had "Meow Mix" or something like that embossed on the side. They looked like great quality for just $1--looked identical to the ones I bought at Petco for $4 per bowl![/B]



I bought some at Target last year for a buck each I think they were kitty bowls they were the stainless with rubber bottoms one had red flowers one had blue flowers so i got both and they are no different from my PetCo ones.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, I just recently bought Pico a "buffet". It is a wooden stand with 3 holes that hold ceramic bowls. It is perfect for him because 2 of them are very shallow and the 3rd is deep, for water. However with a large bowl he gets his beard wet so I put a small glass bowl of water in it instead of filling the big bowl with water. The other two are perfect for keeping one filled with dry kibble and putting his home-cooked meals in the other.

So my reponse is to remind you that a large bowl will let his ears and beard dangle into the food and water.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have the stainless steel bowls with the rubber edges. Mine are a little bigger since I have two maltese.

The only problem I encounter is when the bowl is empty Toy pees in it.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I have the stainless steel bowls with the rubber edges. Mine are a little bigger since I have two maltese.
> 
> The only problem I encounter is when the bowl is empty Toy pees in it.
> 
> ...


lol. When Ollie's bowl is empty he goes and rings his potty bells to let me know!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I have the stainless steel bowls with the rubber edges. Mine are a little bigger since I have two maltese.
> 
> The only problem I encounter is when the bowl is empty Toy pees in it.
> 
> ...










well, ain't that a fine how do ya do! LOL!!!









mass and min just dig in theirs!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=348164
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When Harley's bowl is empty - he looks at it, then at me, then back to the bowl as if to say - ah, I need some food in here please. Dakota just tries to move her's all around the kitchen - I think she thinks if she moves it around, it might magically be full again!


----------

